# Which leather cleaner from Halfords? Meguiars, *****, Autoglym



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Which leather cleaner from Halfords? Meguiars, *****, Autoglym

thinking of getting Meguiars Endurance Tyre dressing, and leather cleaner to get 3 for 2.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

why has z.y.m.o.l been turned into ******


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

i think the ag leather cleaner and leather cream is totally awesome


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I really can't fault Gliptone stuff - ordered some for my Dad's seats in his S-Type Jag and it really is good.

EDIT: But that's no good because you can't get it from Halfrauds - Autoglym is always good VFM so that would be my bet in this situation.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

the Meguiars gold class all in one is excellent. As are their seperate cleaner & conditioner bottles. Thats what i would choose in halfords. But Gliptone is amazing. AG leather cream smells funky, and not in a good way.


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

i like the smell of the ag stuff. not funky in my book.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

ach... i suppose its not that bad, but when comapring it against liquid leather, no contest.


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

i like the idea of the gliptone stuff, but isn't the leather smell a bit 'old fashioned'?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

rtjc said:


> the Meguiars gold class all in one is excellent. As are their seperate cleaner & conditioner bottles. Thats what i would choose in halfords. But Gliptone is amazing. AG leather cream smells funky, and not in a good way.


might give the Meguiars ago:
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_203213_langId_-1_categoryId_165651


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

banksy said:


> i like the idea of the gliptone stuff, but isn't the leather smell a bit 'old fashioned'?


No not really, how is the scent of leather old fashioned? If you have real leather in your car it makes it smell really nice again. I'll never be able to buy a new Lexus, so my old interior looking and smelling nice makes it feel new :thumb:

Personal preference really, as with everything


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

fair enough. what about this faux leather stuff on most modern seats? does gliptone work on them?


----------

